# just another mexican



## anycoloryoulike (Apr 4, 2010)

hey everyone

here i am introducing myself from Ensenada, Baja California

im a newbie in the cultivation world so hopefully i will get some info from the experts, and help wherever i can

here's my first indoorhttps://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/318615-mini-indoor.html

i send all my good vibes 

peace from so.cal.

p.s. sorry 4 the english


----------



## rochester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

anycoloryoulike said:


> hey everyone
> 
> here i am introducing myself from Ensenada, Baja California
> 
> ...


lo siento por mi espanol hombre! hables ingles muy bien y buena suerte en sus mota operación


----------



## thizz13 (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to riu


----------



## sodalite (Apr 7, 2010)

my friend rochester knows spanish, ive been known to hang a little on clinton ave, portland , ave d you probly know aye.


----------



## ReaxBeats (Apr 7, 2010)

bienvenidos!

You got a dope set up anycolor!

wish i was even at that level.
i've been looking at some bubbleponic stuff,
seems to be working well for you,
i'll def stay posted.

que te vaya bien!

_Reax


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

AztecAmerica!! Welcome....!

Who's that foxy chick on la lobas? She makes Brittany Spears look like Andy Dick.


----------



## rochester88 (Apr 8, 2010)

sodalite said:


> my friend rochester knows spanish, ive been known to hang a little on clinton ave, portland , ave d you probly know aye.


si mi conozco...los calles estan bien por la malo motta... grabin dub sacks from the hood is a rochester past time


----------



## anycoloryoulike (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey all!

thnx for the welcome, i've learnes a lot in riu 

You guys got pretty sickass growrooms!! i wish those big fat sticky buds one day 

the proble in this small town its that there are no grow shops :S

the only thing here its homedepot and wallmart... and they are not good enough like american H.D. and W.M.

i've hear in san diego is a store named gorilla gardener right? are the prices too high overr there?


peacee people and good vibes to you from sO.Cal.


----------

